# Here they are everyone......All the new boy pictures!



## Erica (Mar 11, 2007)

Here they are everyone :aktion033: ......not the best, but I did what I could; keeping them still for the ones outside was a problem, and then lighting in the stall/flashy pics for the newest one, but....

Here's the newest little man at only a little over a day old. He is starting to fill out and feel oh so good, running and bucking around in his stall. He didn't get to go out today, it is very windy and theres a nip to the air, so he stayed cuddled in his stall with mom. He of course is not near unfolded yet.

I told Belinda when she called it was a good thing the cams didn't have sound (which of course they ended up being off for his birth as the power went off) But I saw white front feet and was like, oh yeah I got some chrome, Then as I helped him out I see a white nose, and I'm like yeah, he's going to look like daddy, then I see a white face and I'm like yeah going to look a lot like daddy.......then got him out and I was like "what the......"

CC's Colt -3/9/07 @ 10ish (don't remember due to storms)...

Here he is, at just a day old. Haven't decided on the exact name yet...

(Cross Country Take My Breath Away x Erica's Just Wait and See) He is a third generation "Erica" horse, as I bred his grandsire, Erica's Prince Charming (two time Res. National Champion), and bred him mom as well, then him






He was a little early so not as filled out as the rest, but healthy as can be and such a love. He loves for you to take naps with him





















Echo's Colt - 3/8/07 @10:10

Heres another one, at just a little over two days old, again no name at this point, still thinking.

He is very petite and upright, walks with his head in the clouds and prances along side momma

(Little Kings Big City Buck x Applewood farms Echos Adventuress)

He is out of a Buckeroo son and a Buck Echo daughter so is Double Buckeroo very up close in pedigree...





















Penny's colt - 3/8/07 @ 9:40

Still working on a name here too....

Another one and the image of his daddy...just over two days old and ALL he wanted to do when I turned him out today was RUN, RUN, RUN.....

(Little Kings Big City Buck x Cross Country Penny Lane)

He's out of a Buckeroo son and a Cross Country Rowdy Reflection daughter





















Knockers baby in following post......

And then my "TKO", Erica's Total KnockOut

(Cross Country Take My Breath Away x Erica's Knock Your Socks Off)

Parents are both multi National Champions and hatler HOF's......I just LOVE him.

He's a week old here, he's spoiled SO bad, loves both his momma's and has this head that will melt you....huge eyes.


----------



## love_casper (Mar 11, 2007)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :aktion033:

WOW! they are soooooo pretty!!!! gotta love em buckskins.



:

i just LOVE that first one.



: his markings are stunnng. wow, congrats erica!!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 11, 2007)

:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Mar 11, 2007)

> And then my "TKO", Erica's Total KnockOut(Cross Country Take My Breath Away x Erica's Knock Your Socks Off)
> 
> Parents are both multi National Champions and hatler HOF's......I just LOVE him.
> 
> He's a week old here, he's spoiled SO bad, loves both his momma's and has this head that will melt you....huge eyes.


They are really all very special......but that TKO is just too much! That face and those eyes are to die for!

My kind of guy for sure!



:

Congratulations.........

Carol


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 11, 2007)

:cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006:

Yay!! Thank you Soo much Erica!!! BEAUTIFUL BABIES!! :aktion033:

I am totally and completely in love with CC's colt :538: ... I know I'm barn and colour blind but IMO he's your best foal ever :new_shocked:



: Gorgeous Stunning markings. I would love to have a looker like him. Way to go Erica!!

Thanks so much Erica, Great photos :aktion033:


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh I'm so excited to see these little boys!!! They are Gorgeous!! :new_shocked: I can't believe CC's colt! Holy moly...

That Knocker colt is just a knock out! He is so refined and I love his head! Thanks so much for the pictures Erica! It's been so exciting watching these mares and then watching them foal.



: I've had a GREAT time!! Thank you!


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 11, 2007)

Also, "TKO" really does had a head to die for, pretty boy! I'd rather have boys like that, then 20 fillies



:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow. Wow, wow, wow WOW!! :new_shocked: :aktion033: :new_shocked:



: :aktion033:

The color on that first colt truly made my eyes go :new_shocked: and they are all so cute! I can't stand it...

Leia


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks so much for the pictures. There are all beautiful. I love the head on "TKO". And I want to thank you for having them on mare.stare even if I did manage to miss the 2 buckskin colts by minutes, and of course CC's foal when the power went out.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 11, 2007)

They are just amazing....



:

TKO is truly exceptional, tho...I see National Champion all over him!! WOW!! :new_shocked: :aktion033:



:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh yeah! They are ALL amazing



: I can't choose a favorite, so just send them all to Maine, please. :bgrin Don't know what I'd ever do with all those boys, but it would be a BLAST trying to figure it out! Huge Congratulations on some exceptional babies!

Jodi


----------



## MountainViewMiniatures (Mar 11, 2007)

Just gorgeous!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:



:



:



:


----------



## New2Minis (Mar 11, 2007)

Love 'em ALL.......... :aktion033:



: :aktion033:



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 11, 2007)

Gosh Erica, all gorgeous boys but a favorite? Gee wiz...I love the color on the first one, like he fell in a bucket of paint, then the last one has a face to melt the coldest of hearts! Those eyes....ok I like him best.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 11, 2007)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 11, 2007)

WOW just doesn't cut it for a group like that. I don't know how you decide who to show when the whole foal crop is amazing! They're all beautiful, but I was really impressed by the expression on the last one in his last picture--he's _really_ giving ears there!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 11, 2007)

*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh wow!!!!!!!! You have some nice ones!!!!!!!!!!!!! That first one :new_shocked: I would be so excited delivering him!haha Can't wait to see more pics.........hopefully it will warm up some more!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nigel (Mar 11, 2007)

WOW :new_shocked: that is all i have to say.



: I LOVE THAT PINTO! what a neat pattern! Congrats on your very wonderful additions!!



:


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Mar 11, 2007)

To say these colt are amazing is an understatment! All I can saw is WOW! Those are some of the best foals I have ever seen!

I can not wait to get a filly just like that Echo colt! I love them all but he is my favorite!

I went and visited my grandma today and we talked awhile about your foals! She loves to watch them and she will be so excited to see all the pics!

Congrats Erica,

Your the best!


----------



## maranatha minis (Mar 11, 2007)

I love the buckskins and the pinto!!! You can send 1 down south a bit. You could come visit, he would only be a couple hours away!! Way to go GIRL!!!!

Shelley<><


----------



## CNC MINIS (Mar 11, 2007)

GORGEOUS babies. Those Taker babies are just awesome, when you get tired of all those Taker boys you can send one my way. Congrats on all the healthy babies can't wait to see the rest.

Christy


----------



## Rachel (Mar 11, 2007)

:new_shocked: They are spectacular Erica! You should be so proud!

I especially love TKO




:



:


----------



## Belinda (Mar 11, 2007)

Erica

Well it looks like all your plans are working :aktion033: :aktion033: Beautiful foals. So glad that My special boy "Taker" can be a part of your breeding program.. I knew he was special the day he was born.. ANd you and he have such a good relationship



: As you know we did not always see things the same way..



: LOL!!!

I am so torn of which of the boys I like the best between the Taker's.. That last one is wild... :new_shocked: .. I might just have to work a deal up with you on one of those boys..



: Well can't wait to see the rest of your foals.

I think I have several getting ready to drop.. Lisa says Darlin is still holding on.. but could be anytime..

Keep up the good work and give Taker a big hug...


----------



## lvponies (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations on 3 beautiful bouncing boys!!!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Mar 11, 2007)

Erica, I have yet to see a foal of yours I did not like. They are all STUNNING! But, I have to say, Knocker's colt just does it for me. He is breathtaking.. Are you keeping him?

CONGRATS on some beautiful boys! :aktion033:


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 11, 2007)

"CONGRATULATIONS!" Erica on some handsome little boys!! Thay are all just beautiful!

Thanks also for letting us share in the birth through the barn cams. You looked to be so patient and so thorough as you were tending to the Moms and foals! You can see that the mares trust you completely!

It will be fun watching those little fellows as they grow and mature!


----------



## Russ (Mar 11, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* *ALL* nice looking colts! :aktion033:

CC's little guy reminds me so much of myself this time of year....bald white face....and white legs that glow. :bgrin

It's so much fun to see your foal crops....Big City and Taker are taking you to a whole new level of success.





You should be very proud of your herd and accomplishments!


----------



## Devon (Mar 12, 2007)

WOW Id give anything to own anyone of those Flashy Boys



:


----------



## miniapp (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey, Erica..

I think you broke the dilute streak with this one... :new_shocked: wow.... :bgrin Congratulation on a super foaling season so far.... :aktion033:

Got a couple of things to tell you, so will shoot you a separate PM... take care! :saludando:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## hairicane (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow, Wow, Wow They are all knockouts, just outstanding. Congrats on your foaling season so far, you should be very proud!


----------



## Meavey (Mar 12, 2007)

They are all gorgeous! :aktion033:

But love the markings on the overo foal! WOW!



:


----------



## Erica (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks everybody, I just love all of them and they are all so rotten :bgrin

I think I have decided to name CC's colt: Erica's Take A Look At Me (aka - Looker)

and then for Penny's colt: Erica's Big City Bank on Me (aka: Banker)

and still undecided on Echos' at this point.....Erica's Big City something or Erica's something Buck, was easier with Penny's as I wanted it to deal with Money........but maybe for Echos, Erica's Big City Conspiracy Theory (aka: CT) as Echo did make herself wait until after Penny foaled, her foals' half brother.....

**And Marestares'.......Little Kings Wild Thunder is up and getting VERY close, last night pH'd 6.4 and hardness 400, and her udder is much full, bigger this morning, didn't have time to milk test, but will again tonight and I think it could happen tonight



She is a Reeces Thunderhawk daughter, and her dam is a Buckeroo daughter, and shes bred to Big City my Buckeroo son!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 12, 2007)

Beautiful foals, ...like said above, beautiful is very much an understatement. I like the first one ..he is almost GLOWING!


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow, Erica. All I can say is that you have a program anyone should be envious of!! Now, that first colt.......you definately got the chrome on that one!



:


----------



## Gena (Mar 12, 2007)

Congratulations Erica!!! Your foals are always so beautiful and well put together, you have a fantastic breeding program!! I love the names you have chosen too!



:


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!

Erica, they are all AMAZING!!!!!! I could not pick a favorite from this bunch -- I love them all!!!!

Knocker's baby has just about the sweetest babydoll head I have seen on a colt!!!

The two new buckskin boys are awesome! Destiny's got himself one VERY handsome baby bro! The head on Penny's is so pretty!

And your loud one!!! Oh oh oh!!! I wuv him all over!!!!

Man, I wish I was close enough to visit these babies in person! It must be a riot to watch them run and play together!!!


----------



## River Wood (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow stunning babies! You must be proud!



:


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 12, 2007)

So what no more â€œLookerâ€? How sadâ€¦ O-well, I'll get over it.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 12, 2007)

CC's colt just HAS to be a driving horse - he has his trace clip all mapped out already on both sides!


----------



## EAD Minis (Mar 13, 2007)

*You should name CC's colt Chrome . Thats funny. There all soo gorgeous!!Your doing such an amazing job Erica!!!Keep feeding us pictures please *


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 13, 2007)

> Erica's Big City Conspiracy Theory (aka: CT)


 Huh, I like that name, very cleaver.




:



: :lol:


----------



## Ferin (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow Erica! They are all gorgeous!



: Congrats on such a beautiful group of boys!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 13, 2007)

Just georgeous guys !!!!

congratulations


----------



## HJF (Mar 14, 2007)

They are all amazing, but I LOVE TKO! :aktion033:


----------



## megaroo (Mar 14, 2007)

Theyre all so cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## Marty (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice litter Erica

Here's my contribution:

_(Cross Country Take My Breath Away x Erica's Just Wait and See) _

How about:

Erica's Just Breathe?


----------



## Leeana (Mar 15, 2007)

So how much longer until the next batch of babies come along, i always look forward to seeing the Erica foals!!!!


----------



## whimsical (Mar 15, 2007)

Erica,

Those are some nice colts.

I just love the coloring on CCs.

I am so glad I was able to see at least one of them born.


----------



## feather__baby (Mar 20, 2007)

Just gorgeous especially the first one



:



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## megaroo (Mar 20, 2007)

They're all outstanding!!! You have lovely horses!!


----------

